
Man in jail 2 years for refusing to decrypt drives. Will he ever get out? - aaronchall
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/man-in-jail-2-years-for-refusing-to-decrypt-drives-will-he-ever-get-out/
======
alunchbox
> Doing that, however, might expose him to other legal troubles.

most likely why he wont decrypt them, if he does he might be facing a much
bigger sentence. After talking to his lawyer they probably figured taking the
punishment for not decrypting is a shorter term / fine.

------
wu-ikkyu
The article talks about 5th amendment violation, but what about the 6th: the
right to a speedy trial?

